# Show me what you collect! Here's mine :)



## midnightlouise (Oct 24, 2005)

Got a cool collection to share?  I'd love to see what everyone collects, other than makeup of course lol! That's a given!  Anyway most people I know seem to have a collection of something...little shoes, teapots, figurines....whatever it is, please post a pic!  (for the record, my Grandmother started me a bell collection when I was a kid, and as soon as I get my A drive working I'll get a pic of it up!)

10/25 Ok, well my drive isn't working yet, but I have this pic of some of my tart burners (tarts are those wax disks that melt & scent your house in case you've never seen any...)  I probably have about 50, but these are the ones I put out for fall, except for the Haunted House that I have out now.  Anyway....


----------



## user3 (Oct 25, 2005)

Oh this is a great idea! I am off to snap a few pics!


Ok here's my goods> sorry it took me so long
My Winnie the Pooh collection along with a Strawberry shortcake doll, next to that is a Jean doll my dad gave me the day I was born, and the little teddy bear was something that was my husband's but he gave it to me when we were much younger and I went to visit my family. I wanted something of his so I could still be close to him.






My Carousel Horses (excuse the mess in my jewerly box)





Handmade bunnies
I only have 2 right now but I plan to get more





Just for fun my hubby's Marvin the Martian collection


----------



## midnightlouise (Oct 25, 2005)

Yay! I'm so glad someone replied lol! I know lots of people have to have these huge collections out there & I wanna see 'em!


----------



## dawnmelissa (Oct 25, 2005)

this is an old picture...about 2 years old, i have close to 300 manson cds now....scary, i know.

also anything rasputina i can find...got some interesting stuff, i should take pictures of that also at some point.

i also collect wine decanters and glasses, and absinthe, but i don't drink...try to figure that one out :O  i'll dig up some pics of that...

http://mansoncollector.com/manson_large.jpg


----------



## user2 (Oct 25, 2005)

Hmm do bags count?


----------



## AlliSwan (Oct 25, 2005)

Now that my camera is working, I can't find the stupid cord to get the pics to my computer....but I collect bags for sure, Juicy Couture (I only have a couple of the track suit sets, I mostly like their cheeky t-shirts...The one I want now says "Who the F*$% are you?" but I'm not sure I could rock it in this town!), and shabby chic house stuff--vintage perfume bottles, jewelry boxes, glass apothecary jars, etc...will post pics soon! I also love swans but I don't want to be that lady with the 300 swan figurines!


----------



## Janice (Oct 25, 2005)

I have that apple tart burner too!


----------



## melozburngr (Oct 25, 2005)

I collect bar glasses- i.e. martini glasses, shot glasses, cordial glasses, etc... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ill post a pic when I get time.


----------



## V2LUCKY (Oct 25, 2005)

Yay! I've been waiting for a reason to post my Little Mermaid Collection. There's still more things but I couldn't/wouldn't get them down or out of their boxes.
-click for larger pics-


----------



## user2 (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok then, I have an assignment for tomorrow! Find all my bags and try to fit them into one pic!! Be ready for something big 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I'm not talking about me!


----------



## midnightlouise (Oct 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Hmm do bags count? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Heck yeah, bring 'em on!


----------



## user4 (Oct 25, 2005)

I collect Barbie *hides face*... I'm 23 and I still collect them, but they are sooo freaking pretty!!! I'll take a pic!!!


----------



## midnightlouise (Oct 25, 2005)

Dawn - that's a huge Manson collection! I'm in awe of it....(and I wanna see pics of the Absinthe lol!) 

V2Lucky - I kind of figured you might like the Little Mermaid!  I'm a Disney junkie, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You have some great stuff!

Thanks for posting your pics guys!


----------



## beyondhope1024 (Oct 25, 2005)

I collect Barbies and dolls too! Here's a picture...they're on shelves on all of the walls so it's hard to see all of them.


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 25, 2005)

Hello, I could be your Mom (if I had you when I was a teen), anD look at my stuff.



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_I collect Barbie *hides face*... I'm 23 and I still collect them, but they are sooo freaking pretty!!! I'll take a pic!!!_


----------



## midnightlouise (Oct 25, 2005)

oooh! I was hoping for some Barbie collections!  BeyondHope that is some Barbie collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks like you have hundreds in there! 

ZLoves2Shop, I love those dolls! I always have to stifle an urge to buy one and get some cute clothes to dress it up in! What's funny is that I never really played with Barbies when I was a kid.  I was all about Star Wars, what a dork!


----------



## dawnmelissa (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midnightlouise* 
_Dawn - that's a huge Manson collection! I'm in awe of it....(and I wanna see pics of the Absinthe lol!) 
_

 
i'll work on it probably this next weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i have some sweet absinthe crystal glasses also...


----------



## Shawna (Oct 26, 2005)

I collect anything with penguins on it, but sadly my collection has been reduced by my 3 year old who is also obsessed with penguins.  I'll have to get some pics up when I get back next week.


----------



## user2 (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midnightlouise* 
_Heck yeah, bring 'em on! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OK here they are!

Not as much as I thought I have but at least some....


----------



## midnightlouise (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice collection VV! I like your Hello Kitty bags, so cute, and I covet your Vuittons...


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 26, 2005)

That is one of my two shopping displays.  I have Barbie Collectors dolls also.  I haven't been buying much in the last 1 1/2, but about 5 years ago I had over 125 (before My Scene Barbies were introduced).

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midnightlouise* 
_oooh! I was hoping for some Barbie collections! BeyondHope that is some Barbie collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Looks like you have hundreds in there! 

ZLoves2Shop, I love those dolls! I always have to stifle an urge to buy one and get some cute clothes to dress it up in! What's funny is that I never really played with Barbies when I was a kid. I was all about Star Wars, what a dork! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## user2 (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midnightlouise* 
_Nice collection VV! I like your Hello Kitty bags, so cute, and I covet your Vuittons... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thx...no real ones though but I'm working on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I loove my Hello Kitty bags especially the brown/blue and the turquiose one! They're so handy! You can take them for school, the beach or just a nice huge shopping day


----------



## midnightlouise (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 
_That is one of my two shopping displays.  I have Barbie Collectors dolls also.  I haven't been buying much in the last 1 1/2, but about 5 years ago I had over 125 (before My Scene Barbies were introduced)._

 
Wow....that's amazing! I can't imagine having 125 Barbies! Very cool


----------



## Gabrielle (Oct 28, 2005)

I collect Living Dead Dolls and Little Apple Dolls.

I only have five all together but they're expensive for a 17 year old girl with a low-paying after school job.


----------



## whosheis (Oct 29, 2005)

I collect Blythes and Pullips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yay dolls
Which can be seen here. Well. Most of them
http://dollylove.net


----------



## Isis (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't have any pics of mine (I'm just not camera happy) but I collect HotWheels, die-cast cars, and hood ornaments. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm such a dork.


----------



## Gabrielle (Oct 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *whosheis* 
_I collect Blythes and Pullips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yay dolls
Which can be seen here. Well. Most of them
http://dollylove.net_

 
Blythe dolls are sooooo cute.


----------



## ilovedisneyland (Oct 29, 2005)

i didnt take pictures of everythinggg! but thats most of it... im a little obsessed!


----------



## Demosthenes (Oct 30, 2005)

So adorable!  I want some of your figurines.


----------



## user2 (Oct 30, 2005)

OMG Gabrielle those Little Apple Dolls scare the sh*t out of me! I have a total "Ju-On" phobia and those dolls remind me of the little child!!!


----------



## Gabrielle (Oct 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_OMG Gabrielle those Little Apple Dolls scare the sh*t out of me! I have a total "Ju-On" phobia and those dolls remind me of the little child!!!_

 
Awwww. I'm sorry!!! Do you want me to take down the pictures?

Ju-On creeped me out too. O_O


----------



## user2 (Oct 31, 2005)

Noo but they brought back this creepy little kid! BUt when I think of the US version, those dolls cheer me up!!


----------



## Gabrielle (Oct 31, 2005)

Haha. I think they're cute. 

Everyone else who walks into my room thinks I'm insane for being able to sleep with them right in front of my bed. *shrug*


----------



## midnightlouise (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Gabrielle* 
_Haha. I think they're cute. 

Everyone else who walks into my room thinks I'm insane for being able to sleep with them right in front of my bed. *shrug*_

 
lol! I couldn't do it! Those dolls make me think of that dumb story we told as kids about the china doll that was possessed.  Remember that one?  The doll was in the shop window in chains & the little girl bought her & took the chains off, then the doll would come to life at night & scratch her face & stuff? bwah-ha-ha!  Dorky story but it would still freak me out if I woke up & saw one of those staring me in the face at 3 a.m.!


----------



## Gabrielle (Nov 1, 2005)

Haha. I've never heard that story. I love my dolls so much. Creepy? A little... but that's why I like them.


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midnightlouise* 
Nice collection VV! I like your Hello Kitty bags, so cute, and I covet your Vuittons... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
Thx...no real ones though but I'm working on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You have to be careful with fakes these days - see this;Man jailed for fake Rolex watch​


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 1, 2005)

How horribly cute!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Gabrielle* 
_I collect Living Dead Dolls and Little Apple Dolls.

I only have five all together but they're expensive for a 17 year old girl with a low-paying after school job.









_


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Nov 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_You have to be careful with fakes these days - see this;Man jailed for fake Rolex watch​_ 
 





  How will they get round to jailing all the people that have fakes!


----------



## stacey (Nov 12, 2005)

i collect kids.


----------



## moonrevel (Nov 12, 2005)

I guess my biggest collectible thing is my American Girl doll collection, but I keep most of it at my parents' house.

So, do books count, hehe?  It's what I obsess over and amass the most of (probably more money in my books than in my makeup, actually).

This is non-fiction (pardon all the other random things on the shelves):





Fiction:




A little of everything(it's sort of a mess right now because my boyfriend took a lot of the books from this shelf to study in Belgium and they need to be rearranged):


----------



## Glitziegal (Nov 12, 2005)

I collect Hippos but they are all over the house, as prints, cuddly toys, here are a few that are together.






I also collect signed photographs of my favourite actors :namely Jeremy Irons, Heath Ledger and Alan Rickman, plus my fave TV shows 






and finally Laurell K Hamilton books, but pointless taking a pic of those as all most of my merry Gentry series are out on loan.


----------



## moonrevel (Nov 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glitziegal* 
_I also collect signed photographs of my favourite actors :namely Jeremy Irons, Heath Ledger and Alan Rickman, plus my fave TV shows 



_

 
Is it wrong that I find Alan Rickman strangely hot in those photos?


----------



## midnightlouise (Nov 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonrevel* 
_Is it wrong that I find Alan Rickman strangely hot in those photos? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No....unless there's something wrong with me, too lol! *drool* 

I am loving all of these collections!  It kind of makes me want to go out & start collectiong more stuff!


----------



## asnbrb (Nov 13, 2005)

jesus.  i collect (besides MAC), comic books.  I started in eighth grade and i have close to fifteen hundred (i think.  probably more).  I don't buy much anymore since the money usually goes to MAC, but i used to spend a LOT. i've got autographs and number ones, the whole thing.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Nov 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_OMG Gabrielle those Little Apple Dolls scare the sh*t out of me! I have a total "Ju-On" phobia and those dolls remind me of the little child!!!_

 


ME TOO!!!!


----------



## Laverne (Nov 23, 2005)

I collect limited edition picture LP's of my favourite band, Children of Bodom.


----------



## CaliKris (Nov 24, 2005)

I am a NHL junkie I love Hockey (LA Kings) I have way too many "trading cards" to count (signed ones, rare ones, ones with game used items in them ect...) plus all kinds of other Hockey stuff. Game Used Gloves, Pucks, Sticks etc...I am such a boy when it comes to hockey.

I also collect Disney snow globes. I have about 20-25 of them. Santa (dad) used to bring them to me every year. But ever since I had my son, Santa seems to forgotten about me!


----------



## kat121085 (Nov 28, 2005)

Beyond Hope, I have some of the same dolls you do!  I loved the Holiday barbies.

I only have about 10 or so that I collected when I was younger.  (They are in storage now : (


----------

